# Keep It Going....



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

It is probably a BAD idea to:

-Use your scope as a "handle" to carry your rifle/shotgun!

-Take off your orange vest while on stand!

(keep it going....)


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

...believe a deer is dead just cause you "heard" it go down!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

wave warrior said:


> ...believe a deer is dead just cause you "heard" it go down!


Amen to that!

...Get out of the stand five minutes early because you haven't seena nything all night


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

pull out a white hanky to blow your nose,and get your eye shot out.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Where white underwear and wipe with a leaf with 3 leaves!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

shoot that coyote at 100 yds not knowing if the landowners german sheppard is in his pen or not.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Wear Brown Carheart coveralls the first day of gun season. Had this happen to us a few years ago on a drive, Guy was trasspassing on our land, had no orange on , When he heard us coming through the woods, he started poppin off shots in the air and screaming. I thought he was going to cry.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Walk to your stand in the dark, without a flashlight on, on public land.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

try to gut a deer before it is actually dead witnessed this on tuesday was pretty funny


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

-Never use your scope as binoculars. Your scope should never be pointed at anything you are not willing to kill. (I know nearly everyone does it sooner or later.)

Why not walk to your stand in the dark without a light? I often do so when I am familiar with the trail. Yeah a small led light usually helps me be quieter, but if the moon is right its no biggie.


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Check the barrel of your muzzleloader(or any gun) with a lighter while looking down it to see if it's loaded...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Why not walk to your stand in the dark without a light? I often do so when I am familiar with the trail. Yeah a small led light usually helps me be quieter, but if the moon is right its no biggie.


I always use a small headlamp and carry it pointing down because it never seems to fail that I hear a shot somewhere in the distance before I am even to my stand location. When I look around and can hardly see but 30 yards or so at the time it makes me real nervous to think how well that person can see what he is shooting at.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Stradle a wounded buck and try to slit its throat while holding on to its antlers. Trust me it doesn't work well....


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Using a oil well tank as a deer stand!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Set you gun down, open you thermos and start eating a sandwich and say "theres no deer in these woods"! Or, take a leak and say the same thing!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Huntinbull, the reason I always use a light is that there can be new hunters or hunters of NO experience level that are nervous and excited and are not sure what to expect on their first deer hunt. The light is not for me, it's for them. I personally know of a hunter that was shot with an arrow walking to a stand in the dark by a young bow hunter who had seen a big buck in that area the day before and was "sure" that was him coming along again that morning. I get scared every time I think about it. Just a word of caution. Even if I keep the light low and muffled a bit, I always use one in the dark. Turkey season too.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Move your treestand within eyesight of the previous location.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

nick the stomach with your knife while gutting the deer. Trust me, stomach gas does not taste good! 

Drag a deer to your truck backwards. I thought I was really getting out of shape! That little doe was heavy!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Oblige your then 8 yr old son by cutting open the deer's stomach (about the size of a basketball) so "we can see what they've been eating". He's 25 now and still remembers the stench cloud like it was yesterday.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification. Good point. Being an ethical hunter and a hunter ed instructor I guess I forget there are people that will take a "sound shot". Good lookin out.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

try to cross early season ice while on a deer drive


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> try to cross early season ice while on a deer drive


Been there but was tracking a deer across the ice. Seen wet spots where the deers foot went through and back tracked out! Lol


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

-tresspass

-steal someone's stand

-not wear your harness

-smell like deer urine when looking for some lovin'


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

be the 1st to the outhouse on a cold morning!


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

eat a wonder bread sandwich at salt fork


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

toledoeyebanger said:


> eat a wonder bread sandwich at salt fork


?????????? got to give details on this one


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

get caught with your pants down for ANY reason even if you are hunting with your wife or girlfriend !!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Eat White Castles the night before !!!!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Sight in your shotgun Sunday before season.


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

Leave your doghouse blind up during a wind storm without the high wind guy lines in place. (Bye bye blind, I'll miss you!)


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Toledoeyebanger, Wonderbread - deer tail

Tcba, I always keep my shotgun as close as my "paperwork".

T=180, Same goes for Taco Bell


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Drink a lot of beer the night before!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

mpd5094 said:


> Drink a lot of beer the night before!!


Definitley makes for a long, miserable day in the woods.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Ur buddie calls at last minute wife says got stuff to do! U go out and shoot a nice buck, and u and ur buds put the buck balls on her car antenna!!!! Boy i here that every season bytchin!!!!!lol shes an animal lover.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Try to climb a barbwire fence with brandnew suede overalls


----------



## jig-eye (Mar 25, 2005)

Always make sure your gun is in front of you when you have the splatters


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Angler ss said:


> Try to climb a barbwire fence with brandnew suede overalls


It's a bad idea to:

Wear suede overalls while hunting...


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Are we talking about deer hide tan suede? Wow. Really?


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Drop your muzzloader barrel first out of the tree stand (lowering rope slipped). Makes a great tomato stake plus a trip back to the truck to remove the breech plug.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't forget to cut out the tenderloins before you deposit the butchered carcass in a dumpster. 

I realized my mistake an hour after clean up was done!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Inners go first so they don't dry out. Backstraps next so some can be frying while we butcher.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

For those who don't know cabelas sells Dry-Plus Silent Suede camo overalls. Not deer hide tan


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I was just joshing about the deer hide tan. Didn't mean to offend. Just goofing.


----------

